# blacksmith guys out there



## simo (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi this is simo just wandered if there was any blacksmiths or knife makers out there. I have been doing both for years if any interest in this let me know maybe we can swap stories or pics thanks


----------



## JMichael (Dec 23, 2016)

Even if there aren't any others that practice the same hobby, it never hurts to post pics of some of your handiwork. So post some pics of some of the things you've made. I know I'd like to see them.


----------



## Johnny (Dec 23, 2016)

I agree with Mike.
I am not a knife maker or gunsmith - but - I love to see projects that I am interested in.
such as knife making, gunsmithing, any kind of metalwork, welding and any kind of wood projects.
who knows - you may introduce someone to a new hobby. (such as my grandson).


----------



## overboard (Dec 23, 2016)

Interesting hobby, agree, I'd like to see some of your handiwork also.


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 23, 2016)

I would love to learn it. Unfortunately the closet friend I habe that does it is 4 hours away. Post some pics.


----------



## simo (Dec 24, 2016)

Hi this is simo again here is some pics of some of my work


----------



## simo (Dec 24, 2016)

some pics of my work thanks


----------



## simo (Dec 24, 2016)

some more of my work


----------



## stinkfoot (Dec 24, 2016)

Wow! That's some beautiful work. You really have talent.


----------



## overboard (Dec 24, 2016)

Neat stuff! =D>


----------



## Jim (Dec 25, 2016)

nice work! very impressive.


----------



## GTS225 (Dec 25, 2016)

That _*is*_ some nice work, Simo.

I especially like the way you polished up that spike tomahawk. I need to ask, though. Those two blades that appear to be Damascus......are they, or is that your skills at color-hardening?

Roger


----------



## HANGEYE (Dec 25, 2016)

Have you considered selling any of your work? I would be interested.


----------



## simo (Dec 26, 2016)

thanks for all your comments All my knives are damascus most are 300 plus layers of 1084 high carbon steel and 15n20 nickle alloy.I really have not thought of selling them . There is so many hours of work in one it would be hard to price them. If there are anyone out there that might know what these knives are selling for i would love your input thanks SIMO


----------



## Johnny (Dec 26, 2016)

Simo, from what I have seen on the interweb and TV shows, a custom tailor-made knife
fetches over $400. Time is money. if you value your time and SKILL,
you should price your articles accordingly. (should you decide to sell any).
When I was activly carving wood signs, I priced my work at $125.00 per hour.
If it was a quick knock out with not much handiwork, it was $125.00 per square foot.
That price was not compared to what other carvers were getting, but, as to what I valued my skill at.
Artisans have the tendecy not to see the true value of ones skill, experience and talents.
If you choose to just give away your work to gain experience, you are shooting yourself
in the foot. Example - you spend 40 hours huddled over a piece of red hot steel,
hammering until your elbows turn to mush and you sell that knife for $150.00,
you are working your butt off for $3.75 an hour.
The person that stands on the street corner waving a cardboard sign gets $10.00 an hour.
As one artisan to another, keep up the good work and best of luck and good fortune in all your endeavors !!


----------



## GTS225 (Dec 26, 2016)

Johnny makes some valuable points, Simo. There's a lot of time invested in what you've done, and even more in devoloping the skill(s) to do it.
I'm going to drop a name that might not be familiar to you, but his work brings big bucks, if/when one can find any of it for sale. His true love was in metalwork, and there's a fair number of knives out there with his engraving on them. He also did some guns, but he's better known for his outstanding hand-brushed pinstriping work from the 50's and into the 70's. History has shown he was an artist, and I mean an artist in the sense of big, capitol letters three feet tall.
Do a little historical research on "Von Dutch", and you'll see what I mean.

Don't sell yourself short, but at the same time, you have to price it so that folks can actually find it reasonable.

Roger


----------



## simo (Dec 26, 2016)

Thanks for your feedback guys. I learned from a master smith named Ken Markley he showed me the correct way to make knives witch is worth everything. I spent 3 years learning from him but if i tried doing it on my own it would have took twice as long. Its very pleasing to take raw metal forge weld it together and come out with something you can be proud of. I try doing the best job i can in anything i do. I guess it pays off in the long run. SIMO


----------



## stinkfoot (Dec 26, 2016)

https://metalsculptorkevinstone.com/This guy lives down the road from me. I was just going to his neighbour one day to buy some trees when we ran into two giant eagles and an even more giant dragon all in stainless steel in his front yard!


----------



## KMixson (Dec 27, 2016)

That is one cool Eagle! Nice!


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 31, 2016)

Simo, that is amazing.


----------



## Kismet (Jan 1, 2017)

Lovely work!

Check out BLADEFORUMS.com to see the market prices for custom work, there are many options to review other knifemakers' work, and a for sale link, which, I think, requires some subscription for either professional work or just a member selling a knife.

Happy New Year


----------



## Paintman (Feb 2, 2017)

From an old cross cut blade


----------



## stinkfoot (Feb 2, 2017)

That's a beauty knife, paintman. What species is the handle made from?


----------

